# Single lane track



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I know aurora model motoring has a single lane and the Y track but did tomy or tyco ever make them? Would like to use for a drag strip project.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Tyco did some single lanes in the Battle Bot*/*Battle Slam sets and the
NASCAR Super Sound sets, at least...

The SuperSound set had a double *Y*... Branch off to the left and right...
For pit Lanes...

Possibly more... Maybe one of the Turbo Train sets?...

John
.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you John I will look around for those ??


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
The SuperSounds *Ys* had no moving parts for the turn-offs...

Was all done with car speed...

Fast = Straight through... Slow(er) = Turn off...

I'll try to post some pix of both singles later... Unlike most of my stuff.
I know where these are... I think :lol:

.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Take a look here: http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idtrk.jsp


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Rich Dumas said:


> Take a look here: http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idtrk.jsp


Thanks for that link... excellent page!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have a bunch of Tyco single lane..


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Did tyco make the Y section like aurora did?
Would love to do this..
http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/drag.html


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

*drag track see pic*

anyone know what track he used?
I like the 2 single lanes with the Y section.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like Aurora AFX track for the return lane and Aurora Lock and Joiner for the drag strip.
not sure, but I think there was and "adapter" split Y track form AFX to LnJ.
heck, i don't know, could be anything.
pretty cool though
____________________
upon reviewing the link, there looks to be TYCO US-1 trucking involved.
and now the drag strip looks like custom routed.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

alpink said:


> looks like Aurora AFX track for the return lane and Aurora Lock and Joiner for the drag strip.
> not sure, but I think there was and "adapter" split Y track form AFX to LnJ.
> heck, i don't know, could be anything.
> pretty cool though
> ...


I think your correct.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

rdm95 said:


> I have a bunch of Tyco single lane..


do you have the split or y track sections for them?
thank you.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I love the tow truck idea.

-- D


----------

